# The Moroccan hatchlings...



## stells (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Isa (Jan 22, 2010)

They are soo cute! 
Thanks for sharing your pics with us and do not be shy to keep them comming


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, Kelly, you are just on a photo-posting roll! Like Isa says, Bring it on! 

Is that a large chunk of wood in your enclosure in the first two photos?

The hatchling(s) is very photogenic! What an ideal little model.


----------



## terracolson (Jan 22, 2010)

i love it!!! how cute... great shots...


----------



## stells (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks 

Stephanie... its a piece of cork bark... they love to hide under it and its nice and light so ideal for hatchlings...


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 22, 2010)

Great pictures of the gang Kelly  Always good to see how they are doing 

Danny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 22, 2010)

Where does one purchase cork bark?

Danny, is that XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX in your signature a new feature? Or perhaps a special code?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 22, 2010)

OMG! What beautiful faces Kelly! Could you take a longer shot and show their enclosure? They are just beautiful, and I would like to see how they are kept. I am always looking for ideas for my dry and boring looking habitats. They are just amazing...what exactly are they?


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 22, 2010)

No code Stephanie, just kisses for my fiancee.  and it's not new 

Just google it Stephanie, there are plenty of places selling it over here.

Maggie, they are Greek tortoises from Morocco, _Testudo graeca marokkensis_.

Danny


----------



## stells (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks again everyone 

Maggie i will get an enclosure shot later... when i have managed to get my batteries back from my teenage son who has stolen them for his Xbox controllers 

Found an older pic of the enclosure in my photobucket account...

Only change is they now have readigrass in the flower pot... and there are now 6 hatchlings lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Kelly...you keep them on just ordinary soil?


----------



## stells (Jan 24, 2010)

Yep just plain topsoil


----------



## BethyB1022 (Jan 24, 2010)

What charming faces! Such photogenic little ones  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stells (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the great replies to this thread 

These are the funniest hatchlings i have ever had... they never fail to put smile on my face... and i have decided as these were my first Moroccan hatchlings i am going to hold onto them for a couple of years so i can watch them grow for a while before parting with them... thats my excuse anyway...


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 25, 2010)

They are adorable, I like the environment too!


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 25, 2010)

Ohh they are so adorable!!! They have such big beautiful eyes


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 26, 2010)

extremely cute torts. very well designed setup. they look so happy. great job! hope you keep them as promised for at least a few years.


----------



## dreadyA (Jan 26, 2010)

I wish I was a tort Snatcher cos I would snatch yours!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 26, 2010)

dreadyA said:


> I wish I was a tort Snatcher cos I would snatch yours!



Hm-m-m-m-m...I see an ocean voyage in your future!


----------



## terryo (Jan 26, 2010)

All baby torts are cute, but those are outstanding. What faces! I am looking up cork bark now...that looks great.


----------

